# PSE optima????



## 88notchback (Jan 16, 2007)

Our daughter has been shooting for 2 years now and she is 8. She has been using club equipment. I am woundering if a PSE Optma would be a good buy for her. She shoots 54 inch long at 15 lbs. I just like having my own stuff. I may be silly and should just use club stuff but wanted other opinions!
Thanks,
Notch


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Jumping to an ILF riser and limbs (i.e. T-Rex riser and limbs) would be a better option in terms of quality, convenience (easier to take down) and it's a better stepping stone to eventual longer or higher quality bow or for resale. The original price of the Optima (using Lancaster as a reference) is almost identical to the ILF setup, and with ILF, you can switch to longer or heavier limbs or better riser as she grows or improves without scrapping the whole system (and with good opportunities to resell the old components since there is a ready market for them). 

Generally, you can mix and match components between manufacturers to bargain shop. (We had a kid who tried to step up to heavier limbs for his T-Rex, but found the Samick limbs he bought would not fit the T-rex since the base end of the Samick limb is a little more square and didn't fit the more tapered end of the T-rex limb pocket: they were reluctant to file the limb ends to fit.)

The down side of the ILF, which may be significant for a eight-year-old, is physical weight. The T-Rex riser is 2.16#, the Samick Privilege is 2.42#), plus limbs, sight, button, possibly a stabilizer etc. The PSE Optima is lighter, but I'm not sure how much lighter. PSE has had several different limb suppliers for the Optima, but we've had some breakage with the ones in our club. Hoyt makes short 21" and 23" ILF Excel risers (1.78 and 1.94#), but they are more expensive - $179 for riser only. Both Samick and W&W make limb weights as low as 16# - functionally, less with her draw length. 

If it's possible to let her try to shoot such a bow for a full round (not just an end or two), that could help. If she sees the chance to get the cooler bow, she might try to gut it out even if the bow is really too heavy for her at this time. (Boys are particularly susceptible to that - guys love shiny gadgets. Even older ones.)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

88 -

Not sure how serious she is or you are, but I generally agree with AA. But, I'd go for a short 21" Excel riser and short T-Rex limbs for 62" bow. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

The PSE Optima was designed as a stepping stone between “starter” recurve bows and the ILF bows and limbs. In 2010 PSE started using a different limb vendor for the Optima bows and any limb issues have become almost nonexistent. Another offer by PSE is the Summit ILF riser, available in blue or red and either hand. It is a 23” riser but that may be a little heavy and overall length of the bow with the Summit limb is 66”. As stated that could be a little longer than you are looking for.

The overall mass weight of any ILF combination could be a concern for a smaller person. If you purchase the Optima and later move to an ILF style limb and riser you should have no trouble selling the Optima to another in your club. 

The real question is what would she feel more comfortable with? If you purchase something she struggles with it could make her shooting a more frustrating experience. Ask what she would like to do and support her from there, I know she is only 8 but I bet she has an opinion on what bow she would like.

Just my thoughts


----------



## zaphod2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

My 10 year old daughter is shooing the 21" Excel and Short T-Rex limbs. She is shooing near 500 with no sight. She just got her sight for christmas and it was added easily. I don't have anything else for her bow, but it looks like tapped holes are there for anything else in the future. I am just starting in archery so I am not familiar with all the other stuff. The bow shoots great and poundage is a bit heavier than the listed weight for the limbs. My daughters 20# limbs shoot at 22#. My daughter is just shy of 5 foot and about 70 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

I would recommend the PSE Summit also. It is ILF bow so you will be able to use a variety of limbs. Many of my JOAD shops have started to convert to this bow and are very happy they did. I have only had positive feedback on this bow. JB


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I started with an Optima. Its a fine bow, but had I known better, I would have started with an ILF riser and limbs. I used to recommend the KAP WinstarII, but its not being made anymore.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

88notchback said:


> Our daughter has been shooting for 2 years now and she is 8. She has been using club equipment. I am woundering if a PSE Optma would be a good buy for her. She shoots 54 inch long at 15 lbs. I just like having my own stuff. I may be silly and should just use club stuff but wanted other opinions!
> Thanks,
> Notch


My daughter has shot since she was 5. She has owned a PSE Optima and shot very well with it. It isn't ILF and will not scale in the future if she stays with it, but the light physical weight can't be beat. That is really the biggest concern at that age.

My daughter is 11 now and shoots the Hoyt Excel riser. If your daughter can handle the weight of the 21" Excel and some short ILF limbs (I'm currently liking the Flute limbs for inexpensive good quality limbs) it is a good buy. However, I would suggest picking up a PSE Optima and shooting that for most 8 year olds. The PSE Optima will cost less in the short run, will serve your daughter very well and simply pick up the Excel in 2 years when she is able to physically handle it with no trouble.

You have to consider not only the weight of the bow for 5-10 shots but how heavy that thing is going to be after all day at a tournament and shooting your last few shots. You don't want the weight of the bow turning her shoulder backward and her fighting against it when she is tired. At least these are my experiences and opinions.


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree. My son has had a PSE Optima since he was five as well. He is going to be 10 in February and will need a new bow maybe next year. It was easy for him to pull then, and now working well, especially now Santa brought a Sure-Loc Quest X sight. Spend the extra cash on things that can be moved to the new bow: sights, stabilizers, v-bars, etc. And hopefully the bow can be passed down to another young archer.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

My daughter started shooting at the age of 10, so little older then your daughter. We bought a PSE Optima and it is a fine starter bow. She got serious quickly so we had to buy a new bow within 4 months. The switch from an Optima to a Hoyt Matrix was an immediate 100 point jump on the 40 cm indoor target, literally from one day to the next day. I sold the PSE for about 80 bucks and paid $200 for it. So for the short period of time she shot it, it was not a good investment. I would recommend an IFL bow as well.


----------



## dwong (Sep 7, 2010)

Age, Size, maturity of your child will make a big difference in your decision.
I look at the Optima as a development tool. 
An 7 year old can be pretty hard on equipment, and is slill struggling to pull 15lbs.
It is also less painful when an 8 year old bangs it into the wall or drops it.
or scratches a riser that you intended to last 4 years or more.

For my 7 year old, the ILF is the reward when she is able to prove to me she can care of an ILF.


----------

